# Last days ? ** New and improved with PICS**



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Curious who hasnt called it quites yet and is going to head out Fri or Sat ?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*

im headed out tomorrow and saturday!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Last days ?*

I'm going tomorrow and saturday too. Nobody likes a quiter! Then 2 more weeks of extended goose season, wich is typically the best time of year to get them anyway.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Last days ?*

i will be out tomrrow and saturday then off to southren cal to shot snow geese


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*

I'm trying to plan a hunt for Saturday, then I'll probably go get skunked on the late goose hunt a few times like I do every year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Last days ?*

Man I want to go out soooo bad. But work keeps getting in the way


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*

My last hoorah will be tomorrow. My wife is due to have a baby on Monday so I think the late season will be tough for me. Couldn't have planned the due date of the baby much better though!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*

Congrats Greenhead !!............ I am pacing back and forth trying to decide where to go for some geese and I guess your pacing for a different reason ! lol


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Last days ?*

I went out today.

No ducks, two geese.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Last days ?*

A bit slow but still had a good time the last 2 days. 3 ducks yesterday for me, and 28 for our group today. What a great year it has been.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*

Ended with two a Goldeneye and a ringer. It was a great season almost my best.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*

I learned a lot hunting the GSL for the first time today. Unfortunately, a couple of poachers screwed things up for me. Thankfully, the DWR caught them. Still though, I should've had a few of the spoonies they intercepted. :| So the end was a bit disappointing but very worthwhile.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*



Clarq said:


> I learned a lot hunting the GSL for the first time today. Unfortunately, a couple of poachers screwed things up for me. Thankfully, the DWR caught them. Still though, I should've had a few of the spoonies they intercepted. :| So the end was a bit disappointing but very worthwhile.


??? Poachers??? on the lake?? As Paul Havey says Let's here the rest of the story?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*



Mojo1 said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > I learned a lot hunting the GSL for the first time today. Unfortunately, a couple of poachers screwed things up for me. Thankfully, the DWR caught them. Still though, I should've had a few of the spoonies they intercepted. :| So the end was a bit disappointing but very worthwhile.
> ...


They were hunting too close to the GSL Marina.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*



Clarq said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Clarq said:
> ...


While not excatly what I would call poachers, those topwaters needed straightening out all the same! :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*



Mojo1 said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*



Mojo1 said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


I don't know that I would call those guys "poachers"... no birds were shot out of season, used illegal methods to kill birds or shot out of legal hunting hours. They were hunting too close to the marina. Not something that earns poaching status. Maybe they were new to the area and just didn't know?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*

Well gentlemen, I am glad your day was more fruitfull then mine. I ended with one Pintail.
With a bluebird day, better suited for a picnic I saw plenty of this
[attachment=4:kxjusz1f]077.jpg resize.jpg[/attachment:kxjusz1f]
and this
[attachment=3:kxjusz1f]078.jpg resize 2.jpg[/attachment:kxjusz1f]

And then after shooting closed they began to pour into the next field over, Malards and Geese, it was like a feeding frenzy.
[attachment=2:kxjusz1f]128.jpg resize 5.jpg[/attachment:kxjusz1f]

And one of them must of had a watch, I could swear they were laughing !!
[attachment=1:kxjusz1f]142.jpg resize 3.jpg[/attachment:kxjusz1f]
[attachment=0:kxjusz1f]146.jpg resize 4.jpg[/attachment:kxjusz1f]

Well Ducks might be done, but the little buggers forget that Geeses is still on the menu :shock: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Last days ?*



guner said:


> Well gentlemen, I am glad your day was more fruitfull then mine. I ended with one Pintail.
> With a bluebird day, better suited for a picnic I saw plenty of this
> [attachment=4:zj4aauir]077.jpg resize.jpg[/attachment:zj4aauir]
> and this
> ...


I feel your pain they have came late here for two weeks!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Last days ?*



M Gayler said:


> guner said:
> 
> 
> > Well gentlemen, I am glad your day was more fruitfull then mine. I ended with one Pintail.
> ...


At least they came......They never made it here


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Last days ?*



shaun larsen said:


> I don't know that I would call those guys "poachers"... no birds were shot out of season, used illegal methods to kill birds or shot out of legal hunting hours. They were hunting too close to the marina. Not something that earns poaching status. Maybe they were new to the area and just didn't know?


I suppose everyone's definition of poaching is different. I consider them poaching because they shot birds on closed land. It's really not any different than shooting birds on a designated rest pond. I don't know their motivation, or if it was intentional. However, I would still consider it poaching.


----------

